

Ask HN: Searching for information with fine granularity - curious_me

Hi everyone,<p>I've been a regular reader here and I just registered today to ask my first question to hopefully get some feedback about the problem that my startup is trying to tackle.<p>The Problem: Wouldn't it be nice if web searchers have the ability to find information with fine granularity?<p>E.g. Let's say you're looking for a person, then you would be able to do a search such as:<p>I want to find a single 21 year old pasta-loving female with green eyes who graduated with a Bachelor's Degree from Harvard in 2010 and is working as a Software Engineer from 1 January 2011 to April 2011 under the supervision of a 30 year old be-spectacled married male, of three siblings, who has been working there since year 2000.<p>Is this a real problem?  Are there any startups already doing this?
======
hrasm
I suspect that such a service provider will be hit by an avalanche of
lawsuits.

~~~
curious_me
Would that be true even if such information are provided by the users
themselves? "Person" info is just an example, though. Users can search for
other things as well such as jobs and what have you.

------
cpt1138
That sounds creepy.

